# Bach's cantatas and choral works.........



## Itullian

Didn't really grab me until I heard Suzuki's. Man, this man has it. So spiritual, unbelievable recording quality and never boring.

Getting them all. Probably his harpsichord stuff, too. and whatever.

great Bach.


----------



## Manxfeeder

One year I listened to one cantata a night before I went to bed until I went through the entire cycle. I was amazed at how these cantatas managed to address every issue I faced during that time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite like the Suzuki recordings... although I prefer Gardiner's. Herreweghe is also great. I have a slew by each. I'm slowly working toward the complete Gardiner set.


----------



## Guest

I'm also slowly collecting the Suzuki cantata cycle - I love them!

Suzuki also does a good job with the harpsichord works - I have a few of them. I quite like his recording of the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Yes, I'm also collecting the Suzuki set. I think Suzuki takes them quite close to the spirit of the work, as church music, whilst Gardiner takes a more dramatic approach. Suzuki is not far off completion now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I like Suzuki quite a bit. Incredibly clear... transparent... and polished... but I lean toward the drama and passion of Gardiner. I wish Herreweghe had gone through the whole of Bach's cantatas... but I have all he recorded. I also wish I had been quick enough to pick up on these bargain-priced anniversary editions of the complete Suzuki Cycle (now out of print):


----------



## Itullian

the boxes are beautiful
Herreweghe's Bach is great too.


----------



## starthrower

A question for you Bach lovers. I recently picked up one of the nine sets by Herreweghe on Harmonia Mundi label. These are beautiful re-issues, and I'm thinking of maybe buying a couple more. I'm interested to know which works feature less solo singing, and more choral/harmony vocals, as this is what I enjoy the most. Thanks!

This is the set I purchased.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Suzuki only really does it good with the choral music. For orchestral and chamber music you really need Reinhard Goebel and Musica Antiqua Köln.


----------



## quack

starthrower said:


> A question for you Bach lovers. I recently picked up one of the nine sets by Herreweghe on Harmonia Mundi label. These are beautiful re-issues, and I'm thinking of maybe buying a couple more. I'm interested to know which works feature less solo singing, and more choral/harmony vocals, as this is what I enjoy the most. Thanks!


Well all but one contain solo singing, they'd be motets otherwise. This useful site http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Scores/Score-Table-Voice.htm contains all the info you'd ever need about the cantatas and recordings. It has a breakdown of the voices used. This page highlights the chorales http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorale_cantata_(Bach)

I personally didn't like some of the soloists used in the Suzuki cantata cycle. Koopman is my favourite set with Gardiner a close second. Sigiswald Kuijken in an impressive OVPP style is also a good collection, but not a full set.


----------



## bigshot

I'm a fan of the Rilling cycle, because I prefer the fuller orchestra sound and more traditional approach. Wonderful singing too.


----------



## KRoad

Itullian said:


> Didn't really grab me until I heard Suzuki's. Man, this man has it. So spiritual, unbelievable recording quality and never boring.
> 
> Getting them all. Probably his harpsichord stuff, too. and whatever.
> 
> great Bach.


I'll second the "great Bach", but I'll go with the Gardiner cycle.


----------

